
Kuala Lumpur: Kinda Lousy? - Jetroid
https://jetholt.com/kuala-lumpur-kinda-lousy/
======
skilled
Pretty weird article. If you're going to "judge" a place, why not do it on the
basis on the interactions you had with other people? Your comment about Bali
also makes no sense.

You're literally a foreigner visiting another culture, and the best you have
to say is, "I'm unhappy with the pavement!". I recommend you look at photos
from 30-40 years ago. All that modern garbage built there right now is because
of mass tourism from a western society.

Did you not play in dirt when you were a kid?

------
audiometry
This is just pages of uninteresting whining about trivialities. Yuck.

